# Big Yellow lab Bully



## Marcusas (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello, im having an issue. I have 2 yellow labs in my tank, one of them is bigger than the other. The big one bullied other hard, that fishes tail fall off and it all got messed up. I put that wounded fish in other tank, it healed for about 2 weeks. It recovered, but when i put it back in the main tank again, that other big yellow lab started to bully it again very hard and other cichlids stardet to bully also. Now 3 days have passed and that fish is heavily wounded once again. Now all it does, just hides under the rocks with heavy breathing. So im asking for advice, should i just put out and get rid of that wounded fish, before it infects other fish with rott? Or wait until it naturaly passes out? Dont want to get rid of the big Yellow bully, because he has very intense colours and is very healthy.
Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You probably want to look at your entire stock and your tank size.

It is never good idea to have two Malawi cichlids of the same species in a tank. One can work or five can work but two would be expected to have the result you experienced.

I would isolate the smaller lab, let him heal and then rehome him.

Don't "get rid of" him and don't let the big fish kill him.

If you have other multiples of the same species in the tank or you don't have 4X as many females as males...(or no females at all) then you can expect things like this to continue to happen among your other fish.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> You probably want to look at your entire stock and your tank size.
> 
> It is never good idea to have two Malawi cichlids of the same species in a tank. One can work or five can work but two would be expected to have the result you experienced.
> 
> ...


Totally agree; great advice. :thumb:


----------

